#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  CP 4Cathodic Protection Specialist Cource Manual

## majaved

Hi All
I am in need of the course manual of CP 4-cathodic protection specialist, Kindly please share....

Regards,  


majavedSee More: CP 4Cathodic Protection Specialist Cource Manual

----------


## zanlog

i need too same as you

----------


## ahmadlie

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## majaved

Thanks a lot for help

Regards

----------


## zanlog

ahmadlie thanks a lot my friend

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

This is best post in this froum
Thanks

----------


## mhenna

thosand of thanks !

----------


## Marty Thompson

Wow, thanks

----------


## feodociev

Thanks, excellent book!!!!!!!

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Nice sharing and more appreciable is it originates from NACE.
Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## vfq3481

THX ahmadlie!

----------


## mkwudjms

[QUOTE=majaved;229871]Hi All
I am in need of the course manual of CP 4-cathodic protection specialist, Kindly please share....

I need it, Please share with me.

----------


## Rads53

Can you reupload the link please as it says it has been deleted



ThanksSee More: CP 4Cathodic Protection Specialist Cource Manual

----------


## ahmadlie

I've upload new link  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## d'santos

Thanks for sharing, ahmadlie

----------


## Hazni

Thanks Dear Friends!

----------


## gasoil

Thanks you all

----------


## vfq3481

THX ahmadlie!!

----------


## sriramsss87

Dear ahmadlie 
I tried the dropbox link but it says 
Nothing Here
The file you're looking for has been deleted or moved....
pls update your link 
thanks in advance

----------


## josefreitas

new link hxxp://pt.scribd.com/doc/157566317/CP-4-Course-Manual-Oct-2004

----------


## sriramsss87

Thanks josefreitas 
for the CP 4 document

for info pls find
CP 3Cathodic Protection Technologist
hxxp://archive.org/details/Cp_3_student_july_200802.pdf

CP 2Cathodic Protection Technician
hxxp://archive.org/details/Cp2CourseManual_april200502.pdf

CP 1  Cathodic Protection Tester
hxxp://archive.org/details/Cp1Tester_feb2005.pdf

pls replace 'xx' with 'tt'

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks.

----------


## aryopn

Thank you......

----------


## faizol

Dear All,
I need NACE SP 0575-2007. Kindly share a link if anybody have.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## fkrey90

thanks a lot

See More: CP 4Cathodic Protection Specialist Cource Manual

----------


## antonio1976

thanks

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. in this link you will find all *CP1,CP2,CP3,CP4  cathodic protection programs* of nace:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abu_aisha

thank you very very much Mohamed3010.

----------


## vfq3481

Nice share!!
THX

----------


## mamughal

Please Share NACE-100 : Basic Corrosion Course Book

Regards

----------


## ezhilkrishna

Thanks a Lot :Smile:

----------


## Bobwall

Can anybody share CP 4Cathodic Protection Specialist Cource Manual? Thanks

----------


## Makshoof Gul

CP 4Cathodic Protection Specialist Cource Manual, Please share this manual.

----------

